# My Driving horse!



## bunni1900 (Jun 15, 2013)

So I had a friend send me a link to the ad for this mare and fell IN LOVE! She was everything I want, color, conformation, spectacular bloodlines AND she is Green broke to DRIVE! I cannot wait to get her home!

Meet....

Vintage Farms Sweet Sylvania aka "Sylvie"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2013)

She will look fantatic in harness!

Very exciting for you.


----------



## bunni1900 (Jun 15, 2013)

here is a link to the video her current owner sent me!


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 16, 2013)

She is very cute! Love that big eye! So sweet!


----------



## susanne (Jun 17, 2013)

Dawn Sayles and Summer Sayles Ruegger of Vintage Farm are FANTASTIC people, and produce some wonderful horses. Good luck and have fun with your little one!


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats, she looks tiny, how big is she?


----------



## bunni1900 (Jun 20, 2013)

She is 31.5!


----------



## Tab (Jul 17, 2013)

Yay! How fun!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!! She is really pretty..Love that trot..I wonder where they got their cart.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 17, 2013)

What a cute, little mover !


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

I love her!! How cute. I was watching the video and my daughter looked over and asked - "is she bigger than Goblin"? Goblin is our mix mutt that is at least part pitbull and weighs over 100 lbs now...


----------

